# Settings presets?



## Octuplex (Apr 5, 2017)

Is it possible to have presets for OBS's settings? As it stands, the settings I have are very specifically for recording, taxing the hell out of my CPU if I try to stream. If I want to stream I have to go through and change most of my settings to get anything of reasonable quality. I have to do this every time, and it gets really taxing. 

Also, some of the games I play require crazy esoteric settings to look good, forcing me to change everything again. 

I realize there are window presets, but those won't change the base resolution or encoding. Is there any way to do this other than having several OBS applications on my desktop?


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 5, 2017)

Do you just mean the ability to save different settings "sets"? This is what profiles are for.


----------

